

Yelp Launches Daily Deal - Problem for Groupon? - lifestyleigni
http://www.yelp.com/deals/la-ciudad-chicago

======
justinchen
OpenTable also has their equivalent offering:
<http://spotlight.opentable.com/deal/los-angeles/losangeles25>

More competition drives the group-buying model to a more sustainable
proposition for local businesses.

------
lifestyleigni
Yelp already is one of the 45th most trafficked website in the US (Alexa).
With millions of users already on the site with the intent of finding a
restaurant, bar, mechanic, spa etc., adding a daily deal and leveraging their
traffic makes sense. How much should groupon worry?

